
Open Cloud Manifesto - apgwoz
http://www.opencloudmanifesto.org/opencloudmanifesto1.htm
======
_pius
Discussion already in progress over here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=538099>

------
ErrantX
I have to say, I can see why M$ didnt want to sign considering their love of
the propietary model and how silly it is :)

